# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Charlotte 2/28 & 3/1



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be vending at Repticon Charlotte 2/28, 9-5 & 3/1, 10-4.
We will have the following available:
Azureus $40, $55, $65, $80
Super blue auratus sub-adults $75
Luecomelas sub-adults $60
Citronellas $45, $55
Cobalts $45, $55
Green sipalwini sub-adults $60
2 Brazillian yellowheads $50 each
2 red galacts $$60 each
2 green & black auratus froglets $40 each
vent juvies $45.00 each
4 Southern variabilis (UE) thumbnail juveniles $60.00 each
2 bicolor froglets $40 each
1 proven male bastimentos $125
1 proven male Eldorado $125
Assorted size used vivariums $45-$60
New 10 gallon horizontal vivs $80
Cork tubes $6-$30
Substrates and mosses $4-$10
Calcium Powder $8
Fruit Fly cultures $8
FF culturing kits $25


----------

